#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Problem with bookmark in Word, "Bookmarks disappear"

## jesika

Hi,

In an effort to release my client from dependence upon external assistance, I have set up a methodology where a number of Word templates with mail merge fields can be copied and edited by the client to create letters and other documents.

Mail merge is not too good with the concept of sub-forms and suchlike, so I have got round that by extracting the data from an Access database, copying it into an Excel spreadsheet and then copying the spreadsheet into the Word document.

 After searching and consulting several excellent forums (of which this one is paramount !) I have coded it to copy from the entire spreadsheet as a range into another range attached to a named bookmark in the Word document. So far. so good. The advice I received on how to create and locate the bookmark was to press Ctrl-F9, and write the name of the bookmark into the space between the curly brackets. 

I do this and save the file in a template directory. The operational program copies the template to a working directory and proceeds to do its business, copying the data into the work file. 

My problem is that by the time this happens, the bookmark appears to have disappeared. If I select Insert/Bookmark from the menu, it shows no existing bookmarks present. Can anyone advise me what is happening, and if appropriate,

please give me ur suggestions

Thanks in advance

----------


## ExlGuru

Once try to make bookmark using this ctrl+d

You can also use ctrl+B

and then check the Bookmarks option in the Menubar.

ExlGuru

----------


## jesika

ExlGuru thanks for the reply  now i m able to bookmark on any page but the problem is how to open the bookmark pages bcoz Bookmarks option disappear from the toolbar.How can i get it back?

----------

